# engine



## ambyrell1 (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a 1993 maxima se, how much trouble would it be to put the motor out of a 1999 Maxima in it?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

More trouble than it'd be worth. You'd be better off swapping in a VE motor from an SE of your year (if you dont already have that motor). It'd be a whole lot easier with less wiring...plus you'd have the same hp output as the 99's VQ.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Oops I guess I didnt fully read your post. You have the VE motor since you have an SE. Itd still be a whole lot easier and cheaper to just swap in another VE than a VQ.


----------



## ambyrell1 (Apr 13, 2009)

would it matter sohc or dohc, the car already had a motor swap, one the dohc motors with the variable valve timing, I think it was in a 92. So if I go with a 93 SOHC motor would I have to change wiring harness and computer or just drop it in?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

ambyrell1 said:


> would it matter sohc or dohc, the car already had a motor swap, one the dohc motors with the variable valve timing, I think it was in a 92. So if I go with a 93 SOHC motor would I have to change wiring harness and computer or just drop it in?


major differences.
you would need the complete wiring harnes, ECU, TCU and some other bits.
plus you would lose 30hp


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Why not keep it simple????????/


----------

